# Rookie reserve question?



## kremet (26 Feb 2008)

Ok, so im new on here, ive been reading alot of the great info on here, but have not quite found the clarification of which ive been searching, and find that it would be most prudent to simply ask instead of wasting even more time searching.

Ive read places that reserves go to BMQ and SQ along with regular forces, and other times ive read that it is the responsibility of the reserve unit to train its members, and was wondering which is correct?

if it turns out that reserves train with the regs, is it possible to do BMQ during the summer and do SQ during the rest of the year on weekends and such?

Thankyou for your time.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2008)

AFAIK they only time *I've* seen both Regs and Reserves on the same course happened to be the Primary Leadership Qualification Course as the Training Plan is written in the Total Force Concept.

The Reserve BMQ and SQ are much shorter in length than their Regular Force counterparts so *I* would find it highly unlikely that you would find Regs on a Reserve Serial.


----------



## blacktriangle (27 Feb 2008)

kremet said:
			
		

> is it possible to do BMQ during the summer and do SQ during the rest of the year on weekends



It would depend on your brigade (the larger body in which your unit belongs to)  but generally, yes. It would be a reserve course though, you may have some reg force instructors but you will not attend CFLRS (place in quebec) like most reg force recruits. Hope that helps, but if you need more clarification, try a search and it might shed some light on the issue.

Final best advice: Go see a local recruiter for the unit you wish to join, or call your local recruiting centre..the numbers should be available on the CF website under "locations" or something like that.

Good luck


----------



## MikeL (27 Feb 2008)

We had 2 Reservists on my Reg Force SQ. Not the norm, but it does happen occasionly.


----------



## joonrooj (27 Feb 2008)

As a reservist, you have many options, you can do all your courses during the summer. You may be able to do a weekend course or two *with your unit (or those in surrounding areas)* or, if you have nothing to do during the year, or can take time off during the year, you can get yourself into a reg force SQ, BMQ (mebbe, only ever heard of SQ and BIQ), or a trades course. Reg Force PLQ's are also open to reservists (I have been told, but do not know for certain.)

Good Luck
-J


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2008)

Joonrooj said:
			
		

> As a reservist, you have many options, you can do all your courses during the summer. You may be able to do a weekend course or two *with your unit (or those in surrounding areas)* or, if you have nothing to do during the year, or can take time off during the year, you can get yourself into a reg force SQ, BMQ (mebbe, only ever heard of SQ and BIQ), or a trades course. *Reg Force PLQ's are also open to reservists (I have been told, but do not know for certain.)*
> 
> Good Luck
> -J



Funny, I seem to have said that in my post.


----------



## Neill McKay (27 Feb 2008)

kremet said:
			
		

> Ok, so im new on here, ive been reading alot of the great info on here, but have not quite found the clarification of which ive been searching, and find that it would be most prudent to simply ask instead of wasting even more time searching.
> 
> Ive read places that reserves go to BMQ and SQ along with regular forces, and other times ive read that it is the responsibility of the reserve unit to train its members, and was wondering which is correct?
> 
> ...



Since you're talking about SQ I'll assume you're asking strictly about the army but to explain why you've heard different answers on this, members of the Naval Reserve do take the reg force BMQ (though not always at St.-Jean).  I'm not sure what the Air Reserve does.


----------



## joonrooj (27 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Funny, I seem to have said that in my post.


Whoops,
Sorry 'boot that, didn't mean to steal your thunder


----------

